# druckstatus abfragen



## Struppiuelzen (20. Jan 2015)

Nabend,
ich Drucke über JavaScript im autodruck ein Lageplan aus. Nun ist dieser Plan wichtig und es wäre fatal wenn der Plan nicht ausgedruckt wird. Wenn der toner alle ist bekommt der Betreiber nicht mit das nicht gedruckt wird. Wie kann ich im JavaScript den druckstatus abfragen? Oder die Meldung vom Drucker, dass der toner alle ist, abfangen und verarbeiten. Danke für Vorschläge.


----------



## stg (20. Jan 2015)

Ich würde glatt wagen zu sagen, dass das (nur) mit JavaScript gar nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Struppiuelzen (20. Jan 2015)

OK. Aber zumindest über JavaScript die Anfrage angestoßen wird. Und was benötige ich noch für n Programm?


----------

